# The Church and the Arts



## buggy (Dec 14, 2009)

"The celebrity is the greatest enemy of the Church today." 

In today's modern-day context, would you agree with this statement? And if yes, how can we remedy/redeem this? And if not, why?

I decided to post this question considering many conservative Christians' condemnation (to varying degrees) of modern-day popular culture.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Dec 14, 2009)

if that were true, then why would He elect artisans and musicians to salvation?


----------



## buggy (Dec 14, 2009)

Please see the reason above why I asked this question... 

Sorry I guess I did not define the statement properly. I'm coming up with this because I was thinking of Hollywood etc, the hedonistic lifestyle of several of its celebrities, and that most of the fundamentalist "Religious Right"'s criticism are aimed towards them. 

Why are many celebrities today living like that, as in more wickedly, than your average Jane and Joe?


----------



## tlharvey7 (Dec 14, 2009)

yea... i see what you mean now. i have to ponder that for awhile.


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd respond by saying when these folks point their finger at someone, they have three fingers pointing back at themselves. 

"greatest enemies"? That sounds legalistic fundie to me. I'd aim the criticism at the church for their retreating from the culture and neglecting their primary obligation of preaching the Word. I'd further direct criticism at the Moral Majority/Religious Right for thinking they have the mandate to transform society through the political process rather than first preaching and then praying for the work of the Holy Spirit to change individual lives which can then change the culture. 

The "artisan and musician" are consequences of their misdirected mandate.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 14, 2009)

Because we are created in God's image, we are hard-wired to look for something bigger than ourselves. When properly expressed, we look to God and to a lesser extent to those who exhibit what God teaches is good.

If you do not know God, and you are living in a culture that less and less values what God says is good, to what do you look? Celebrities "fill" the void. And given our sinful nature, many celebrities have figured out that the more outrageously they behave, the more attention they will get.


----------



## Curt (Dec 14, 2009)

Having celebrities in our midst is one thing. Making stars out of ecclesiastical leaders quite another. I favor the former.


----------

